# 3000 Cigar Humidor for $59.99 on Amazon



## CigarNoooooob (Oct 2, 2011)

I came across this deal on Amazon today. I am not sure if it is a pricing error, or akin to the HP blowout deal and somebody has an overstock of these, but it is a fantastic deal if legit. 

Go to Amazon and search for item B005R3WTQI


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Did you buy one? Surely seems like an error. Shipping is $5.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Holy Crap! If only I had room in my barracks for that!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

I bought one. Wonder how long it will take to get the "pricing error" e-mail!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hopefully never!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Turns out it's through Tampa Humidor. They have the Verona listed for $599.99.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm afriad I'm lighter in the wallet after seeing that too. Looks like my wife can cross my name off her Christmas list.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

If Amazon could be held at that price I would buy all that were available!

Chances are they will not be held to that price.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I would take a screenshot, just in case


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I just couldn't resist this. I'll never have enough cigars to fill this but I WANT IT. 

Im sure its too good to be true though


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CigarNoooooob said:


> I came across this deal on Amazon today. I am not sure if it is a pricing error, or akin to the HP blowout deal and somebody has an overstock of these, but it is a fantastic deal if legit.
> 
> Go to Amazon and search for item B005R3WTQI


The seller is Tampa Humidor its a mistake here's what it costs on their site some one left a 9 out!
The price should be $599.00
 Verona Cabinet Humidor
3000 Cigar Tower Humidor

Holds up to 3000 Cigars 
Dual Pane Tempered Beveled Glass Door 
Clock in upper end of humidor 
3 Shelves for Box Storage 
8 Drawers for Storing Single Cigars 
Removable Trays 
Lined with Premium Kiln Dried Spanish Cedar 
Gold Plated Lock & Key with Tassel, Knob and Hidden Piano Hinges 
Engraveable Brass Nameplate 
Deep Mahogany Finish 
Capacity : 3000 Cigars 
Outside Dimensions : 22 1/2" x 16 1/2" x 67" **** FREE SHIPPING DOES NOT APPLY TO THIS HUMIDOR *
*Checkout will not calculate shipping - Tampa Humidor will contact you with shipping cost.****


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

It sold by tampa humidor so amazon wouldn't be held to it. Trying to take advantage of this is akin to theft and you all know this. It isn't like it's a reasonable error where you think you are getting a good deal it is obvious they put a decimal in the wrong place. part of me wants to order it but it isn't right so I'll earn my way honestly.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

ekengland07 said:


> Did you buy one? Surely seems like an error. Shipping is $5.


Outside Dimensions : 22 1/2" x 16 1/2" x 67"

Maybe thats just a big Flat-rate USPS box :behindsofa:


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

You all probably are going to blacklist me but Tampa does good business at an honest price so I gave them a call to let them know so it'll probably be fixed soon.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Called Tampa Humidor and cancelled my order. Feel better but will still cry myself to sleep and order some cigars from them directly tomorrow.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> You all probably are going to blacklist me but Tampa does good business at an honest price so I gave them a call to let them know so it'll probably be fixed soon.


Not at all Ben, I just called them too. I dont need to get hit by a bus full of nuns for trying to crook an honest company out of some cash. I cancelled my Amazon order and then called them while the page was still refreshing. The power of Skype!


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

Good on you beer alchemist. and shortfuse too.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

**** FREE SHIPPING DOES NOT APPLY TO THIS HUMIDOR *
*Checkout will not calculate shipping - Tampa Humidor will contact you with shipping cost.**** __________________

They could still honor the order $59.99 for the cabinet and say oh about $600 for shipping!oke:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

:ask: hmmm.... an imposter is in our midst....


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I could be wrong but I believe that even if no-one called that Amazon would not honor the price. They have a clause on their website that says they will not honor typographical pricing errors, similar to the Sunday ads you might get in the newspaper. So even if people ordered they would all be canceled by Amazon once they were sent to the company for fulfillment.

Edit: Found it. Here is the quote from their website.



> Confirming Prices
> 
> Items in your Shopping Cart will always reflect the most recent price displayed on the item's product detail page. This price may differ from the price shown for the item when you first placed it in your cart. Placing an item in your cart doesn't reserve the price shown at that time. It is also possible that an item's price may decrease between the time you place it in your cart and the time you purchase it.
> 
> ...





> PRICING
> 
> Except where noted otherwise, the List Price displayed for products on our website represents the full retail price listed on the product itself, suggested by the manufacturer or supplier, or estimated in accordance with standard industry practice; or the estimated retail value for a comparably featured item offered elsewhere. The List Price is a comparative price estimate and may or may not represent the prevailing price in every area on any particular day. For certain items that are offered as a set, the List Price may represent "open-stock" prices, which means the aggregate of the manufacturer's estimated or suggested retail price for each of the items included in the set. Where an item is offered for sale by one of our merchants, the List Price may be provided by the merchant.
> 
> ...


So the last part of each applies here since it was a third party seller I believe.


----------



## truckertim (Sep 17, 2011)

CigarNoooooob said:


> I came across this deal on Amazon today. I am not sure if it is a pricing error, or akin to the HP blowout deal and somebody has an overstock of these, but it is a fantastic deal if legit.
> 
> Go to Amazon and search for item B005R3WTQI


Just checked it and they must have fixed it because its now $599.99.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Beer Alchemist said:


> You all probably are going to blacklist me but Tampa does good business at an honest price so I gave them a call to let them know so it'll probably be fixed soon.


Just one man's opinion but I think you did the right thing and I'm confident the overwhelming MAJORITY of Puff members are honest people like yourself! I'm giving you RG for it / not blacklist!


----------



## Todd Peddle (Sep 23, 2011)

Its saying $599.99 now. 
But they do not have to honor that price as it was a typo. 
Good to see you folks called it in.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Just one man's opinion but I think you did the right thing and I'm confident the overwhelming MAJORITY of Puff members are honest people like yourself! I'm giving you RG for it / not blacklist!


Thanks Shawn. I saw so many jump all over this I was worried I'd tick everyone off but figured it was worth the risk as I'd rather stand for something and never be welcome back for it than stand on the sidelines and watch people do wrong and quietly accept it. Too much of that going on anymore. Ok off my soapbox and back to thinking about good sticks.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, 1. If that were so, I'd wanna buy another whole house just to have about 4 of these "3,000" cigar capacity humidors! 2. In looking at the photo of this humidor, it looks like another one of those type ads that say, "100 Cigar Capacity"...as long as those cigars are all petite coronas! This Tampa humidor the rest of you so diligently got to the bottom of looks like it MIGHT hold up to 800 cigars. No way am I gonna believe THREE THOUSAND!! Okay - maybe 1,200. And again, only if small, teenie-weenie ones. JM2C


----------

